# psa:  try pout blushes!



## rosquared (May 2, 2007)

apricot totty, berry babe, and blossom belle look GORGEOUS on darker skintones!!!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosquared* 

 
_apricot totty, berry babe, and blossom belle look GORGEOUS on darker skintones!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Funny that you posted this! I wore my Apricot Totty today and it gave me the perfect flush! I love it! 
I have to check out Blossom Belle next! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rosquared (May 2, 2007)

i wore my apricot totty today as well!  it's so pretty.  it really scared me in the pan tho.  haha.

i also got blossom belle and berry babe.  they're both beautiful.  i'm a c4-c40 for reference.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosquared* 

 
_apricot totty, berry babe, and blossom belle look GORGEOUS on darker skintones!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How dark are we talking here - NW45 dark?  They do look rather pretty, almost like NARS Exhibit A.  Is Apricot Totty comprable?


----------

